
Tesla Remotely Extended the Range of Florida Cars to Assist Hurricane Evacuation - leephillips
http://jalopnik.com/tesla-remotely-extended-the-range-of-its-florida-owners-1802955287
======
roywiggins
It just seems wild that people haul around extra battery in their cars that
they aren't allowed to use.

It's one thing on silicon where there's no ongoing costs to having some of it
locked away, but batteries?

~~~
Doxin
Discharging a li-ion battery too far _will_ damage it. generally people are
less worried about that sort of thing when evacuating.

